# Aspirin with FET



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

HI

Some one has told me that taking an asprin helps to support your frosties when transfered .Has anybody elese heard of this?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, its becuase it makes your lining thicker & more welcoming. You can get it from Superdrug but you have to ask over the counter and tell them what it's for.

Edit: Of course, I should have mentioned running it past your Dr first! Mine said it would make no difference but the one cycle I took it I got a BFP. Of course, that was EP so I dont know what that means!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Have you specifically been prescribed baby aspirin   You should never self medicate - even something as innocuous as 75mg (baby) aspirin as its an anticoagulent and may do more harm than good.  It is usually prescribed to women who have had recurrent miscarriages and been diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder or a regularly and significantly thin womb lining.  I have been prescribed it (along with other meds) for various blood and immune problems.  There is actually some debate about when you should take it as there is one train of thought now that it may hinder implantation.

Please please speak with your consutlant before self medicating as it really is unwise.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## tinkers (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Natasha

I am having my transfer tomorrow and will ask if i need it . It is so nice that people reply and are full of info you have help me alot over the last few days
I know you are haing a hard time at the moment so i will be thinking of you take care.

Luv tinkers


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Tinkers,

There is an interesting topic on aspirin during the 2ww on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,74.0.html well worth a read!

As Natasha says, you should never self medicate, so do mention it at your ET tomorrow. And much luck!  

Marie xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Can anyone tell me when are you supposed to start asprin on your FET cycle?

Thanks
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Replied to your post on other board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70722.0

Just realised that you're 37 & your DH is 31...same as us !!! 

Wishing you loads of luck  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi

can anyone tell me if you are meant to take aspirin when doing the FET, i did it with IVF but they haven't told me to do it with FET?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

GC I was wondering about this as well hon    I took it with my icsi but not sure what to do this time.

I would be interested in any feedback 

  Good Luck everyone

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Willow07 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi GC and Yoda,

I am currently on a medicated FET and I am taking 75mg of aspirin a day.  I didn't take it with my first 2 IVF's or my last FET so I am trying something new.  I started taking it as soon as I started the treatment.  Hope this helps.

Willow x


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi GC and Yoda,

I,m 15 weeks PG on FET on I took baby asprin 75mg from ET, until my 6 1/2 week scan, then I got told to stop it.

Good Luck

Hayley XXXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

I also took 'baby' asprin 75mg while doing tx & for first few weeks of pregnancy .......i believe it thins the blood slightly ......

I would advise you to check with your clinic ......

Good Luck !

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

The clinic has told me to start aspirin tablets but I'm a bit scared about mixing them with the progynova tablets has anyone else done this?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The progynova is oestrogen so I'm sure that taking 75mg aspirin alongside will be fine.  The aspirin is an anticoagulent so it shouldn't effect the progynova...I'm sure your clinic know what they're doing.

I had to have oestrogen tabs (not progynova but another brand...climavel or something like that) with our 2nd (natural) FET as for some reason my womb lining was a little slow to thicken...although I decided against taking 75mg aspirin that cycle, I still did the 40mg clexane injections (also an anticoagulent) and I was perfectly fine.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

HI,CG,
as Natasha says-the clinic would not prescribe drugs that are not safe together.
Don't know if it helps at all-I've taken both together-with no ill effects at all.
If you are still worried double check with your clinic or even ask a pharmacist-sometimes it is nice just to get that extra bit of reassurance.

Good luck,love Libra.xx


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Evening GC,

I took baby aspirin on my FET and I was on progynova (3 tablets a day) and also the the cycolgest I had to start after ET, I got a BFP and was advised to take the baby aspirin till my 6 week scan, but I had to continue with the progynova and cycolgest till 12 weeks.

Good luck

Hayley xxxxx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, Hayley did you have headaches when you was on the procynova tablets? Because i seem to be having them and i sometimes feel a bit sick. xx


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

GC, I am on both baby aspirin and progynova tablets (and now the dreaded cyclogest!) for FET. Haven't noticed many side effects at all except getting really bloated.

Good luck with ET,

Sal


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Good luck to you to. xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi All

Looking for a bit of advice, i had a BFN in Sept.  AT my follow up consultation from consultant recommended aspirin.  I am having a natural FET in Jan 2010, When would i need to take aspirin? Gonna double check tomorrow when go to sign consents ?

Gemma


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi been to sign my consents and the nurse advised it is from et

gemma


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Gemma, good luck with your FET, by your signature we are in the same boat, I got married this summer too, been 2 years since DH reversal - we found out after 3months it had not worked. he also has 2 older kids. Also having FET this month after a failed icsi in the summer. 

Do you know what the effect of the aspirin is, and is it advised for everyone to take it?

Best wishes for your treatment
xxMarie


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

The aspirin can aid implantation I think. There is now real confirmed research but it is a a low dose. I am looking forward to no mess this time just awaiting my period starting x should 
be tomorrow but I think it knows I am waiting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Come and join us on the jan 2010 fet thread xx quite a small thread do not too many posts to keep up with x hope to hear from you soon and good luck xxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I took aspirin on my last FET as i was found to have a clotting problem, i started taking it 2 days before ET, and continued until 34 weeks pregnant, however this is because my clotting problem causes miscarraige. I do know a lot of clinics recommend it as a precaution. Most clinics used to prescribe it as standard and stopped when research showed aspirin was not the wonder drug everyone thought it was.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks guys I am wondering whether to give it a go. I think I have some hanging around. How much would you take?
I will come and find you on the thread xx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Gemma just checked the Jan thread but forgot to say I'm on a medicated cycle - funny actually clinic didn't even mention natural to me so i didnt really know it was an option til I did a bit of reading on here. Anyway all the best for your treatment hope your period arrives asap so you can start xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Gemma - I just finished a natural FET (BFN) and am just starting a fresh ICSI cycle. I was advised to take baby aspirin (75mg) constantly so have been taking it since October. I don't have clotting issues but do have immune issues (these were only shown after a lot of investigation). I did a lot of research and it seems most clinics suggest baby aspirin...

Good luck with the FET cycle   - so much easy than medicated if you have a standard cycle.. 
Nic


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Gemma,

Low dose (baby aspirin 75mg) and also a low dose of low molecular weight heparin is often prescribed to women who have been left in the unexplained miscarriage bracket. So this is a commen prescription.

I have previously been on both when undertaking IVF, ICSI and then more recently during natural FET. No ill effects to speak off except bruising from the low dose molecular heparin injection. Unfortunately so far such a prescription has not led to a successful pregnancy although in my last FET I did get pregnant with a single embryo transfer. Unfortunately the pregnancy did not continue.

Good luck with your treatment
Ayrshire Lady


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

I have been reading a lot about the benefits of taking baby aspirin before and after transfer to keep your blood from clotting and getting a BFN.  I called my Dr and he is sending me the Rx, however he says there is no evidence that says it helps.  I read that it can be helpful to women who've had previous unexplained m/c.  I've never been pregnant before, so was thinking I should just try it.  I mean there aren't any major side effects are there?    Please give me some advice


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Lychee

I would definitely take it. I am taking it as after 2.5 years of unexplained fertility, I discovered I have sticky blood, and the aspirin helps to thin it, but I have another friend who had nothing diagnosed but her IVF clinic recommended it to help womb lining and support pregnancy.

At 75mg, it can't do any harm but I am not a doctor!!! I did some research on the internet and many doctors seem to think, "Won't harm, might help".

If you're going for IVF you have to stop aspirin the day before EC and restart the day after.

Hope this helps and good luck!



Jasmine
XXXXXX


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Jasmine,

Thanks for your help    I am going to take it...I've got nothing to lose!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I'm going to be taking it this time, basically the clinic said it helps with blood flow in the tiny capillaries and keeps things smooth- no tiny clots etc,


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I kiip reading that baby aspirin is recommended to thicken thge blood lining of the uterus in prep for FET, e.g: Baby Aspirin Aspirin increases blood supply to your uterus and ovary. It also prevents clotting. Take one 81mg pill daily.

My doctor at St Mary's Manchester has not prescribed this though, so I wondered if anyone else is taking it or has done in the past and believe it works?

Should we all be taking it to increase our chances? Thanks, Laura x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

I think there is evidence for and against but I have taken it on my cycles to help with implantation (and avoid clotting).

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Aspirin is an anticoagulent which means it prevents the blood from clotting too quickly/too effectively.  (It doesn't actually "thin" the blood).  It is usually 75mg aspirin.

There are varying opinions on the use of aspirin during treatment but you should only take it if specifically prescribed by your consultant as even something as innocuous as aspirin may do more harm than good if you don't actually need it.

Some women are prescribed it following recurrent miscarriages or unsuccessful IVF/FET cycles and/or have diagnosed blood clotting issues.

If you have blood clotting issues where the blood clots too much then this may cause problems with blood flow to the womb lining and may also pool around the implanting embryo, preventing it from implanting properly/successfully and can effect oxygen in the blood for the embryo and womb lining.

If you have concerns then personally I would discuss it with your consultant rather than self medicating.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

I was told you can take baby aspirin 75mg but wasnt told how much or when to take it and when to stop.

Please can someone advise

Thanks


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Morning Frazermic, 

I have been told the same and I know it's the 75mg which I brought from boots. I shall be asking this question when I go for training on taking gestone as i'm not 100% sure when I'll be starting my FET I just now it'll be sometime in October. 

If I find out before hand I'll let you know and visa versa please! Are you having medicated FET or natural? I'm having medicated... not looking forward to dam Buserelin.. It really affects me bad.. means I'll have a headache for 2-3 weeks non stop.. YUK!

Good Luck hope FET works for both of us!!

HBK x


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Hbkmorris

I'm having medicated, However I only started taking progynova on 2nd day of AF, lining scan on 26th if ready start those perssaires and defrost my frosties.
Not very much drugs is it, I want more to make sure it works lol


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Arrgh maybe you can tell me is Progynova the same of Buserelin for down regulating? also is that tablet or injection? 

Gosh that seems so much better than mine.. surely you need another drug to thicken your linning.... I'm sure i have to have Buserelin then I'm sure some sort of womb linning thickening drug! then I'm hopefully having Gestone rather than the cyclogest as I don't feel there strong enough for me.

How many frosties you got in the freezer? are they embies or blasts? How many you having put back this time?

I've only got 2 embies and 2 blasts and I've decided to thaw the blasts first then if they perish then I have the embies for back up but I only think 1 will survive as the other down graded just before freezing.

HBK x


----------

